# looking for a business partner - handcrafted wooden products.



## woodworks (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello everyone,

This is my first time in here and hope this is a right topic where to put this question.


We are a company from Estonia and we are looking for a business partners in Australia. We are manufacturing different wooden details and products as a special order. Our main activity is handcrafted promotional gifts, such as different wooden business and bank card holders, money holders, phone holders etc.(most of them are made from oak and ash) 
We have a competitive wholesale prices and mainly we are looking for a resellers to our products. But also we are open for other cooperation ideas too.
Should you be interested and want to take a look of our products? Please get in touch with us.

Best regards
Mike


----------

